# Cooler Master Storm Trooper [360]



## SIGSEGV (Jan 13, 2013)

this is my first time experience in pc water cooling. i'd like to watercooling my current processor along with vrm and gpu. i already watched the video about modifying cooler master storm trooper case to be fit with 360mm radiator but personally i don't like that idea. 








-----
will be updated regularly.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 13, 2013)

To reduce stress and increase the flow rate, I would recommend going from the cpu, to the vrm, then to the GPU. This works with gravity. Though have you already got it like that? What is the flow direction in this loop?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

CPU always goes first in a loop (after radiator). The VRM blocks are typically higher resistance in all honesty I would use whatever the board came with stock, but if you chose to use them that is the correct way to setup that loop.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 13, 2013)

The H100 you have is plenty for the cpu,you should just get a single 240 rad just for the gpu and be done with it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jan 14, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> The H100 you have is plenty for the cpu,you should just get a single 240 rad just for the gpu and be done with it.



you're right, but unfortunately my H100's coolant has leaked. Moreover i found its coolant was flowing outside core radiator then spreading into the edge of fans  . I didn't know why it got leaked terrible like that. In the next future i had a plan to SLI the gpu and get a single rad 240 to cool them both.



ALMOSTunseen said:


> To reduce stress and increase the flow rate, I would recommend going from the cpu, to the vrm, then to the GPU. This works with gravity. Though have you already got it like that? What is the flow direction in this loop?



yes, the process (flow direction) diagram shows like your idea. thanks


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jan 15, 2013)

ordering EKWB water cooling kits from EKWB slovenia. it takes too long to arrive with around 15 working days.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 28, 2013)

preview
sorry, i don't have much time to write the build log but i'll try to write it up.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks pretty good. Need some pics of the inside


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 28, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> you're right, but unfortunately my H100's coolant has leaked. Moreover i found its coolant was flowing outside core radiator then spreading into the edge of fans  . I didn't know why it got leaked terrible like that. In the next future i had a plan to SLI the gpu and get a single rad 240 to cool them both.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the process (flow direction) diagram shows like your idea. thanks



A single 240 radiator wouldn't be enough for SLI/CF GPUs. Stick with the 360.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 29, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looks pretty good. Need some pics of the inside










MxPhenom 216 said:


> A single 240 radiator wouldn't be enough for SLI/CF GPUs. Stick with the 360.



thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Thewatdafak (Aug 20, 2014)

SIGSEGV said:


> this is my first time experience in pc water cooling. i'd like to watercooling my current processor along with vrm and gpu. i already watched the video about modifying cooler master storm trooper case to be fit with 360mm radiator but personally i don't like that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, could you tell me your specs?
With name of light and watercooling if possible 
Thanks


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2014)

how did you make the cover for the psu at the bottom of the case? i plan to make something similar in my 750D.


----------

